# The weekend thread - a happy one!



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Right, the weekend is nearly upon us :clap2: so what are you good folks up to?

Obviously brunches have been curtailed, but there is still plenty to do (see my Iftar thread).


I will be working until fairly late this evening, then meeting friends for a few drinks. House party tomorrow night. Some bits & pieces in between.

You? 

-


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> House party tomorrow night.


What sort of types will you expect at this house party?

I'll be taking my niece to Wild Wadi, Ski Dubai and Dubai Aquarium.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Del said:


> What sort of types will you expect at this house party?
> 
> I'll be taking my niece to Wild Wadi, Ski Dubai and Dubai Aquarium.


Fun types 

Have fun with your niece.

-


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Fun types


Fun Nepalese mechanical engineer types?
Fun bisexual magicians?
Fun sado-masochistic dwarfs? 
Fun vicars and tarts?
Fun delusional highly-regarded bespectacled left-wing Swiss dentists, who enjoy Dubstep, Robert Ludlum and Chekov plays, and believe the War on Terror is nothing more than CIA/Pentagon disinformation and reside in Jumeirah 1?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Del said:


> Fun Nepalese mechanical engineer types?
> Fun bisexual magicians?
> Fun sado-masochistic dwarfs?
> Fun vicars and tarts?
> Fun delusional highly-regarded bespectacled left-wing Swiss dentists, who enjoy Dubstep, Robert Ludlum and Chekov plays, and believe the War on Terror is nothing more than CIA/Pentagon disinformation and reside in Jumeirah 1?


All of the above.

-


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> All of the above.
> 
> -


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Couple of beers tonight at the golf club, then early start tomorrow. Off for more diving again (taking advantage of the kids still being in the UK)


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> *Off for more diving again* (taking advantage of the kids still being in the UK)



York International?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Del said:


> York International?


Afraid not.

Diving mask as opposed to beer goggles this time


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Afraid not.
> 
> Diving mask as opposed to beer goggles this time



Ah...


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Elphaba, will you let me in if I wear a linen suit with shirt hanging out, and pointy Lebanese shoes?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i was thinking of HUSH lounge at Habtoor Grand night? - anyone been here before, seems very nice, and friends have also had good times there before in the past...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm thinking TGITs at the astoria, followed by imperial suites and finishing off at Jockeys..... ...

Oh and if i get really desperate I might just try the talent in Oscars.....:clap2:

(PMSL)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm thinking TGITs at the astoria, followed by imperial suites and finishing off at Jockeys..... ...
> 
> Oh and if i get really desperate I might just try the talent in Oscars.....:clap2:
> 
> (PMSL)



The first lot are definitely on your level 

There may, or may not, be talent at Oscars.....

-


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

Us... having my birthday on Saturday so hopefully my hubby doesn't have to work. Staying at home for dinner that night unless my little boy can make it for a late dinner. What time do most restaurants open up??


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As soon as it is iftar, the restaurants will be open.

I think if you looked at around 6.45pm you'd be fine


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Generally my weekends in London involved restaurants, movies and Shisha places.

Naturally having come to dubai, the irony is that my weekends will be the same 

My objective is to have a car sorted by the end of it. I hate choices.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Oscars...


Where's Oscars?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Del said:


> Where's Oscars?


Ocsar's Wine Society is in the Crown Plaza on SZR.


-


----------

